# CANON 5Dmk1...TETHERED CAPTURE



## TexasPete (Mar 17, 2012)

is it possible? 
I don't suppose there is a firmware upgrade so is there a lightroom upgrade?
i've installed plenty of camera profiles but havent' found a 5Dmk 1??


----------



## clee01l (Mar 17, 2012)

You might start with this link For LR4 & 3 http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/tethered-camera-support-lightroom-4.html  From the list for Canon, the 5D is listed Along with the 5DMkII, I presume that the listed 5D is the Mark I and your camera.  Since this list is for both LR3 & LR4 If the listed 5D is not your camera, then ther probably is no support. 

Other helpful links on that page are:
http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Lightroom/3.0/Using/WS67a9e0c3a11b14966badab91285ff688ee-8000.html
http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/troubleshoot-tethered-capture-lightroom-4.html

I've not done any tethered Shooting and don't have a Canon so I can't be of much help beyond pointing you toward the Adobe help pages and reminding you to check your plugin manager to make sure the Canon Tether Plugin is installed and running.  Also you profile says LR3.3, the lastest release on LR3 is 3.6,  you should probably install this latest (and probably last) update.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 17, 2012)

The 5D Mark 1 is not tetherable in the 64 Bit versions of the Vista OS. There is no 64 bit driver supplied by Canon. 32 Bit OS and Mac 10.6.x and older are the only tetherable operating systems.


----------



## TexasPete (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies,
I'll take that as a no then!


----------

